# Sharp unveiles Galapagos Tablet e-Reader



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.wirelessweek.com/News/2010/09/Devices-Sharp-Galapagos-Tablet-eReaders/

and here's the official press release, complete with images

http://sharp-world.com/corporate/news/100927.html


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Poor Sharp. The world does not need another "me too" ereader right now.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes, but will see a lot of those coming in the next few months. RIM and Samsung also have theirs lined up.

http://galaxys.samsungmobile.com/
http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/27/rim-introduces-playbook-the-blackberry-tablet/


----------

